# Good places to buy Movie Posters



## akakillroy

I am looking for some decent prices on movie posters, I have tried the usual suspects and can't seem to find all the ones I want. Anyone have suggestions on where to buy that they have had a good experience?

I am looking for standard size 27x40 framed or unframed:

Dark Knight
Indiana Jones - Last Crusade
The Wizard of OZ
Mary Poppins

I am trying to keep the price down to about $20 each, and I plan on using inexpensive frames.

I have a nice one I bought from BlockBuster for Star wars EP 4 and its very nice framed I paid $34

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike P.

There's lots on e-Bay, I checked out a few at one time but never did buy any. The sellers feedback will state if buyers are happy with the product.


----------



## 77sfan

I recently saw some deals in my local Blockbuster stores, but selection seems
to vary from store to store as do the discounts or lack thereof (from $30 down to $10). These posters are in black frames w/o glass.

Someone posted the mfg's web site of these units in another Forum, if you need that I can round it up for you...

John


----------



## akakillroy

Yes, I found one myself there. There tends be be some good discounts for ones that are not "moving" there is a thread on these over at AVS Forum here


----------



## breeze

Carl this is going to sound awfully "duuuh", but just stroll into you local cineplex some morning before they get busy and politely ask. They always have extras in some back room that can be browsed through. Sometimes giveaways sometimes pay a pittance.:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Natas

When we were decorating our living room we wanted some vintage movie posters, but couldn't find what we wanted. So, we made our own. My girlfriend works at a sign shop so we got quality posters for nothing by scanning pictures of the ones we wanted. Do you have a certain image of each one you want? I may be able to get you a killer deal on some. :T


----------



## Bob_99

You could try allposters.com. They periodically have some sales that are pretty good and they have a great selection.

Bob


----------



## mechman

Bob_99 said:


> You could try allposters.com. They periodically have some sales that are pretty good and they have a great selection.
> 
> Bob


That's where I bought mine from. They had a sale at the time.

I got the frames from Michaels.

mech


----------



## Darren

Hi guys,

I'm just now going to start my collection of movie posters, I'm looking at 27 X 40 or "DS 1 Sheet Movie Poster - Style D". What does "DS 1 Sheet Movie Poster - Style D" actually stand for?

EDIT: got it figured out, original poster style D of several. 

Darren


----------



## kepople

Still cant find a vendor I trust to buy my movie poster from. I cant tell on half of them wether it will arrived folded or rolled. I dont care if its authentic or not, but it needs to be standard size and well printed.

but I am looking for a specific one:
27x40 Cars Advanced movie poster.

Vendors recommended?

kirby


----------



## mechman

Did you look here? Never bought from them. Only bought posters from allposter.com. They come rolled.


----------



## mosconiac

$1600 for a caddyshack poster?!?!?


----------

